# The Honest Kitchen



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

Ladies and gents I have a shitty - excuse the pun - question :blush:

I used to home-cook for Teddy, but with less and less time on my hands I've been trying out The Honest Kitchen dehydrated food. 

Teddy loves the taste, I love the ingredients, but we seem to have a weird situation on our hands. When I home-fed her, she went poop 1 and at most 2 times a day. Now she goes 3 times, in pretty copious amounts. The poop is a good consistency, a good color, there is just so much of it.

I thought perhaps I'm over feeding her, but she only gets 1/4 cup twice daily, and she's 11 pounds. From what I know, if she's pooping that often it usually means that she's not absorbing much from her food. 

What do you guys think, is this amount of poop normal or should I look into getting her a different food?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi tends to poop more when he gets THK too. I think because it has lots of veggies and lots of fiber!!! As long as its still a good, perfectly firm stool, I wouldn't worry about malabsorption. It's a wonderful food to give especially since your pup actually likes it!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Same experience. Lot of poop on eating THK. Many people have commented on it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

THK is known to produce more poops. I have heard from some users that after a while it tapered off, but even THK will tell you that it is not uncommon to have more poop


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I found this chart on a blog, pretty helpful. 

Source: http://boogiebt.wordpress.com/2009/09/27/food-and-poop/









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup! Bailey poos a lot more on THK as well.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I love that chart, some great info and they described poops where you can understand it.


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for easing my worries 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

The chart killed me. I just have to giggle when I think about how much we chat about poop on this forum. I dont know that anyone else would understand the importance of good poop but those here on SM.


----------

